# Future Weapons



## James (9 Jun 2007)

Did a search but didn't find anything for this show. I love it. It's hosted by Mack, who, if I remember correctly, is a retired Marine. In each episode, he basically goes over a few new weapons systems that are being developed, shows how they work, what they're for etc. Some of the systems are just insane.

You can see more info for the show on its website: Future Weapons.


----------



## Mike Baker (9 Jun 2007)

There is a link about Future Weapons, can't remember where to. But he is a retired SEAL, not a Marine. I too love the show, it's great.


----------



## KevinB (10 Jun 2007)

What a revolting show IMHO -- puff peices that are designed to impress the uninformed.


----------



## Reccesoldier (10 Jun 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> What a revolting show IMHO -- puff peices that are designed to impress the uninformed.



Agreed, over the top chest thumping propaganda. Some of the weapons are impressive but the show is definitely dumed down. Even though that may be out of necessity I still don't like it or the SEAL host.


----------



## GAP (10 Jun 2007)

Dumbed down or not, it's nice to see some of what's out there for consideration....


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jun 2007)

Reccesoldier said:
			
		

> but the show is definitely dumed down.



Nothing wrong with that....Dumbed down is about all i understand


@*$%!!* microwaves


----------



## BernDawg (10 Jun 2007)

My little guy loves it and I watch out of curiosity.  I think the host seems to be a little disgusted with himself at times because he's swallowing his pride to add drama to some of the episodes and descriptions.


----------



## 3rd Herd (12 Jun 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with that....Dumbed down is about all i understand
> 
> 
> @*$%!!* microwaves



@*$%!!* VCR/DVD clock and timer


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Jun 2007)

Interesting bit on a possible replacement for the Bangalore, sort of a long shaped charge with a cutting piece.


----------



## Bane (12 Jun 2007)

It is the slow motion that really gets me, it is like a rap video circa 1995 or a bad action film.  Reminds me of how CSI is half montage.


----------



## Cardstonkid (12 Jun 2007)

The show is thin on details and long on cool shots of the new weapon technology, but it often looks more like a commercial for new weapons system than a serious look at the products technical merits. That being said it is pretty cool.


----------



## Soldiers-wear.dk (14 Jul 2007)

The show is really great!

They show some of the most demanding weapons of the today/tomorrow battlefield.

And mack is a retired navy seal 

Just love the show, does any one know how many shows there are?

Brian


----------



## Haggis (10 Aug 2007)

Night Black said:
			
		

> Why does the host remind me of William Shatner?
> 
> "Fourty.... Millimetre........ Grenade."



Re......incarnation.  Dammit, Bones!  Can't... you.... help.... me????

All-in-all it's not intended for an audience of Army.ca types.  It's general public fodder.  The fact the "Mac" is a former SEAL is a draw for the uninformed.  It really adds nothing to the show's credibility.  Remember the title is "Futureweapons" and he is a "former SEAL".  These toys are as new to him as they are to the viewer.


----------



## Armymedic (11 Aug 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> for the uninformed.



uninformed - as in not up to date, or

uniformed - as in ones who wear a uniform

just wondering because there are a lot of uninformed uniformed people out there.

Cause I am sure everyone on this site knows what a Gate Crasher is, or how an ATACMS is used, or the name of the veh that launches it.


----------



## Haggis (11 Aug 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> Cause I am sure everyone on this site knows what a Gate Crasher is, or how an ATACMS is used, or the name of the veh that launches it.


.

True, and a good point.  However the fact that it airs on both the Military and Discovery Channels would ensure that both audiences are targeted (pun intended).


----------



## DirtyDog (9 Sep 2007)

Mark me down in the "dislike" column.  As I said in another thread, too much fluff and over the top hyperbole, not enough substance.  My stomach almost turns sometimes when it feels like I'm watching an infomercial.

That being said, I do actually like seeing video of some of the stuff that I've read about, but other then that......


----------

